# Marlin 336 or Winchester 94?



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Never shot a 94. I have a 336 .35 hand me down from my grandfather.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

336. Side eject. Better scope mount position. And I think it looks better.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

No scope, 94 ok... Scoped, 336 gets my vote. Both hold thier value pretty well.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Donut slayer said:


> 336. Side eject. Better scope mount position. And I think it looks better.


^ this


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've got both and I like the Winchester when I'm just walking around because its light and quick. The Marlin is better if mounting a scope.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

There was a sears top eject at cash america today. Pretty cheap around 250-275


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

The marlin is a stronger design all the way around. The bolt is stronger, the receiver is considerably stronger which will allow it to handle more stout loads. In addition to being more suited to mou ting a scope if you wanted.

The 94 has a safety that i do not like at all. It requires you to squeeze the lever to disengage the trigger block safety. If you dont squeeze the lever tight enough it will not fire. Thankfully the marlin lever locks in place and does not require the shooter to squeeze the lever tighter.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i'm a marlin fan myself. i have a 336 and a 444, just missed a nice 35 rem a while back to fit between them.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

sure said:


> i'm a marlin fan myself. i have a 336 and a 444, just missed a nice 35 rem a while back to fit between them.


 Ive got a .444, that suka is a beast! Loading that suka is like pushing cigars into magazine!! Beast!:yes:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

grey ghost said:


> Ive got a .444, that suka is a beast! Loading that suka is like pushing cigars into magazine!! Beast!:yes:



lol, i showed my wife the gun, then a bullet and she said "nah uhh, theres no way that fits in there", priceless hahaha


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sure said:


> she said "nah uhh, theres no way that fits in there", priceless hahaha


 
A great reply indeed !:thumbup:

would love to have a Marlin in .444, I have a single shot .444 I use during primitive weapon season and it is bad news !


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm a Marlin fan through and through but when it comes to thick cover were I might only shoot 50-75yrds. the 94 gets picked it's lighter than the Marlin and just plane sweet.


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

Personally I prefer the Marlin monte carlo stock vs the straight stock of Winchester for comfort. The Marlin maybe heavier than the Winnie but it is very well balanced and a dream to carry through the woods. The Marlin is a better choice with scope mount (brush gun use a wide angle scope or red dot) 

I used to use my Father in laws Marlin 336 .35. Had to have my own, so the wife bought me one for Christmas about 10yrs ago and I never go to the woods without it. 

Plus the .35 with 200gr is a beast in itself. Each person has a different feel, just like bows. Pick em up and bringem to your shoulder and see which one you like. Put it in your hand at yourside, and see how it feels when you carry it.


----------

